# *knocks on the door* 'ello - a new INFP come to play



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

'ello,

I be known as faeriegal713 on all the interwebs, though occasionally a few people here and there know me by the name Amber. I'm not quite sure where they came up with that unless they have had the chance to look at my driver's license. Sneaky peoples.

I suppose this would be where I tell you that I'm really excited to be here and *wave* at all the pretty people, but I'm quite bad at intros and speaking in front of people, so I'll ramble instead.

I love books and reading which don't necessarily go hand in hand anymore for me. I've been sucked into the world of fanfiction, which is a very scary place if you don't know where to start treading and actually _like_ the way the English language looks on a page when properly put together into coherent words, sentences, paragraphs and chapters and such. Luckily, I've found a few safe havens in my two fandoms, and life is all good. Well, I'm always on the computer, which isn't necessarily considered healthy and good, but I think it's good.

Anywho, yes, where was I? Um, rambling. I've known I was an INFP for quite a few years, at least since my sophomore school in high school. I didn't really do much besides take a few random tests here and there until a few years ago when I found the globalchatter forums. That was the start of the internet sucking away at my time I think. So now I am twenty-three and randomly found this site when doing a google search. You all seem to be pretty cool and my internet induced ADD can't really get all the much worse right now, right? So in addition to my fandom sites and all that, I'm now going to come over here to play! Hip hip, hooray!

And before I make a complete fool of myself, I'm going to head out and play on the forums.:tongue:

*waves bye*

faeriegal


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings faeriegal713 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum faeriegal713. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

*hears a knock at the door; looks through door window; opens the door*

Come on in! :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

'Ello there hun.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow. You are all quite quick to open doors/welcome people! Thank you very much!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon since that's where I catapult all the INFPs.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi faeriegal 

I've been here for maybe a week, and I haven't been catapulted to the moon, yet...so no worries.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm... this catapult sounds interesting.

LadyAutumn, maybe it's like a ride or something and we just get free passes. I'd be totally up for a free ride to the moon if it's like that.  Wanna ride together? I'm sure it'd be a wee bit less of a surprise that way, no matter what we find up there.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

You get catapulted up to the moon so you can create your own ideal society up there.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

faeriegal713 said:


> 'ello,
> 
> I be known as faeriegal713 on all the interwebs, though occasionally a few people here and there know me by the name Amber. I'm not quite sure where they came up with that unless they have had the chance to look at my driver's license. Sneaky peoples.
> 
> ...




Greetings faeriegal! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I love INFP's! I'm glad you found us.:happy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :wink:


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay, yup, I'm completely sold on the idea of this catapult. A free ride to a place where people are actually nice to each other and know and abide by right from wrong and are all creative-like is exactly my idea of perfection!

Thank you very much. Now where's the line? *bounces on toes and claps like an over excited five-year-old* :laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

There is no line, I catapult the INFPs whenever I find them. Just step into the catapult and you'll be on your way.


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

*grabs her backpack with her notebooks, pens and favorite books, steps up, and waves bye to everyone. Pauses, thinks for a moment, runs to find LadyAutumn, and drags her along to the catapult too.*

And here's where we should be singing "We're off to see the Wizard" or "Into the Woods" or some such thing, but since I have a meh singing voice, I shall not trouble you with that. 

Thank you all for being so welcoming! (and for giving us the moon, that really is quite generous!) I can't wait to get to know you all a wee bit better.
:happy:


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

faeriegal713 said:


> Hmm... this catapult sounds interesting.
> 
> LadyAutumn, maybe it's like a ride or something and we just get free passes. I'd be totally up for a free ride to the moon if it's like that.  Wanna ride together? I'm sure it'd be a wee bit less of a surprise that way, no matter what we find up there.


LOL - ok, and we can just be all quiet and stuff together...should be fun! :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope you enjoy your stay on the moon. I'm sure you'll find the residents to be quite pleasant.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC.
Come over to the SP side, we have Rock-Salt. You're already half way there! :tongue:


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Welcome to PC.
> Come over to the SP side, we have Rock-Salt. You're already half way there! :tongue:


Rock-Salt is tempting. May hap a wee visit or two?

Plus, it would be a fine opportunity to spy, er, talk with all you lovely SP type peoples and figure out the hubby just a little better.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

faeriegal713 said:


> Rock-Salt is tempting. May hap a wee visit or two?
> Plus, it would be a fine opportunity to spy, er, talk with all you lovely SP type peoples and figure out the hubby just a little better.


Hehe, thought that you like Rock-Salt. You seem the type. :tongue:
So go ahead and spy - I mean - get to know us. Just don't expect to get much of the "how are you" talk out of us. *grin*


----------

